# Red Oak Successful Hunt



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My oldest daughter got married Saturday so I did not put in for a bear tag or Colorado elk ML tag. That did not stop my best friend from attending the wedding along with the reception. I’m Irish so that meant the celebration goes into the wee hours of the morning. I went to bed at 3:00 Sunday morning and 1:00am this morning. This morning I wanted to catch up on sleep but it wasn’t meant to be.

My buddy texted me early this morning that he had a bear down. Now I had a choice to make, a trip to Mack Island with left over out of state wedding guests or slog through a cedar swamp. I knew the guest would understand since they both work for the Wyoming fish and game department, my wife not so much. 

The bear pegged out my 300# scale before the Legs left the ground so I can not provide an accurate weight. I don’t mind sharing my pic but I do not have permission to share my best friends pic.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Very nice job on the Bruin. Especially in this heat!!


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Very nice! So I am curious and do not know anything about bears. It appears that the wide of the front pad is about 4 inches in the picture. So if I run across a bear track with the same width is it safe to say it would be close to a 300lbs give or take??? 
Thanks,
LS


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

laserstraight said:


> Very nice! So I am curious and do not know anything about bears. It appears that the wide of the front pad is about 4 inches in the picture. So if I run across a bear track with the same width is it safe to say it would be close to a 300lbs give or take???
> Thanks,
> LS


 Wow BIG head on that sucker! And laser it looks more like % in.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Congrats to your friend. I am positive he appreciated your help tremendously.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

glucas said:


> Wow BIG head on that sucker! And laser it looks more like % in.


Like I said I know nothing about bears, but it appears the tape measure starts on the outside of the foot. The pad itself looks to be 4" at most 4 1/4 inches. This is how I came up with my measurement. I am wonder because I find bear tracks all the time and really want to get some kind of idea on how big these bears are that are leaving tracks.
So are you saying that if I find a front bear pad mark (not the paw) that is 5" wide that it is a 300 lbs bear give or take????


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats on the nice bear. And you made the right choice.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

laserstraight said:


> Like I said I know nothing about bears, but it appears the tape measure starts on the outside of the foot. The pad itself looks to be 4" at most 4 1/4 inches. This is how I came up with my measurement. I am wonder because I find bear tracks all the time and really want to get some kind of idea on how big these bears are that are leaving tracks.
> So are you saying that if I find a front bear pad mark (not the paw) that is 5" wide that it is a 300 lbs bear give or take????


Unfortunately No, there is too much variance with bear, to make any assumptions, eyes on is even tough.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow, great bear.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations to your friend !


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

If he gets it scored, I would be interested in knowing the number.

L & O


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That Bear looks HUGE!
Great story as well!
Congratulations on an exciting end to you're Big weekend, now maybe you can rest!


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Good bear, I like the spread of the ears.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

What a beast! Congrats to your friend


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

nice bear, That heat had to feel great when your hanging


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow what a pumpkin head! Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

that bear is well over 300. nice


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Unfortunately No, there is too much variance with bear, to make any assumptions, eyes on is even tough.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow, nice bruin! He's a biggun!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Fantastic bear. That had to be a warm drag.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice bear!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Martian said:


> that bear is well over 300. nice


Yes he is.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome bear Luv2. Congrats to your friend....and congrats to you on your daughters' marriage.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Great bear congrats to your buddy


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The out of state guests left this morning so it wasn’t too late of a night last night. Now I can concentrate on life at camp. I have a bunch of guys coming to camp for a long weekend. Golf Friday, horseshoe tournament Saturday, property tour Sunday and golf outing Monday. I really don’t like giving a tour this close to deer season so we will take a couple of atvs behind the diesel tractor during the midday hours. 

Thanks for all the kind remarks.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrates to your buddy, that's an awesome bear. In that heat you all earned that one.


----------



## James Davis (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

That’s an awesome bear. He looks like a pig! Huge belly. 

Congrats again to you and your friend!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Great bear! Congrats to the hunter


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

nice looking bear. tell your buddy god job


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice bear!


----------

